# Lantern City



## BenSt (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey all,

I recently came across this, had never heard of the project before but saw it referenced in an interview with Babylon 5 & Lost alumni Mira Furlan.

Lantern City, a project by Bruce Boxleitner set in a steampunk world.

Bruce Boxleitner's Lantern City

Bruce Boxleitner's LANTERN CITY - C2E2 2013 - YouTube

I didn't see a thread on it, so I thought I'd share.  The website looks quite elaborate and I'm interested to see what a steam punk sci-fi can be really like.


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 10, 2013)

I joined this programmes page on Facebook, they were sharing costume designs and stuff. Have no idea when its due, be nice to see Steampunk for a change.


----------

